# IPv6 and IPFW



## Steije (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi,

What is the best way to firewall IPv6 traffic using IPFW? I'd like to have just one ruleset (and not using ip6fw aswell). Are there any options I have to build my kernel with to enable this? Is there a page describing this in detail (the man pages aren't very clear on this issue).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## phoenix (Mar 29, 2010)

If you are running FreeBSD 8.0 (possibly 7.3), then there is only 1 IPFW, that supports both IPv4 and IPv6.  ipfw and ip6fw have been merged together.

Just specify the protocol (ip for ipv4 and ipv6, ip4 for just ipv4, ip6 for just ipv6; same logic for tcp/tcp4/tcp6 and udp/idp4/udp6, etc) and use the correct syntax for addresses, and you'll be fine with a single ruleset.


----------

